# Tastatur funktioniert nach Start des X-Servers nicht mehr



## Johannes Postler (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Sobald mein Fedora Core 1 (Kernel 2.4.22) bootet und er beim X-Server angelangt ist, geht die Tastatur nicht mehr. Sie leuchtet nicht mehr und schreiben geht natürlich auch nicht mehr. Solange Fedora noch nicht gebootet hat (also im BIOS und bei GRUB) geht es noch.

Konfiguration:

Kernel 2.4.22 Fedora Core 1
Xfree86 (nicht sicher welche version, auf jeden fall die auf der ersten FC CD)
Gnome (wie oben)

Das Problem ist, dass ich ohne Tastatur mich nicht anmelden kann und ich deshalb eigentlich auch nichts ändern kann. Was schlagt ihr vor?
Danke!


----------



## RedWing (2. Juli 2004)

Hi
Also du kannst ja von deiner CD Booten, das rescue System starten, dann deine 
Original Systempartition wo dein root liegt mit mount mounten und dann das rescue root mit deinem eingehängten Verzeichniss via chroot ändern. Dann ist dein neues Root dein altes Root  und du kannst alle Konfigurationen
vornehmen bzw gucken woran das mit der Tastatur liegt....


```
rescue # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -rw
rescue # chroot /mnt
original # //Nun kannst du loslegen den Fehler zu suchen
```
Hoffe es hilft dir weiter ...
Gruß

RedWing


----------

